# Calibrez vos écrans Ibook Pbook ImagG5 Cinema en 13 étapes !!



## jo_6466 (15 Mars 2005)

Etape 1 : telecharger et lancer le programme Supercal http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/12756
Etape2 : fenetre introduction .. rien à faire .. cliquez sur "suivant"
Etape3 : fenetre help .. rien à faire .. cliquez sur "suivant"
Etape4 : fenetre new or edit  .. cliquez sur "New profile" .. cliquez sur "suivant"
Etape5 : fenetre Display type ... cliquez sur "LCD" puis sur "suivant"
Etape6 : fenetre Display control ... cliquez sur "Brigtness Only" puis sur "suivant"
Etape7 : fenetre Control Adjustement ... cliquez sur "Make Display White" puis choisir avec F14-F15 la luminosité qui vous convienne ... puis cliquez sur "done" ... puis sur "suivant"
Etape8: fenêtre Black Level Measurement ... cliquez sur "Begin measuring" .. puis à l'aide du curseur vertical supprimer l'ensemble du damier rouge à l'exception du carré central(il doit rester le seul faiblement visible) .. puis cliquez sur "next color"  .... faire la même chose avec le vert et le bleu .. puis cliquez sur "done"
Etape9 : fenetre Response Mesurement ... cliquez sur "Begin Measuring" ... à l'aide du curseur verticlal rendre les deux parties rouges les plus semblables possibles ... puis tirer doucement le curseur horizontal vers la droite jusqu'à provoquer un changement brusque de l'image ... retouchez le curseur vertical jusqu'à la PARFAITE identité des 2 parties ... cliquez sur le curseur horizontal sans le faire bouger .. puis sur "next color"  ... faire la même chose pour le vert et le bleu
Etape10: fenêtre White Balance ... ne rien faire ... cliquez sur "suivant"
Etape11: fenêtre Target Response .. choisir "gamma curve" ... et déplacer le curseur sur 2.6 ... puis cliquez sur "suivant"
Etape12: fenêtre Display colors ... choisir le modèle de Mac que vous possédez .. puis cliquez sur "suivant"
Etape13: fenêtre Save your profile ... chosir un nom  ... cliquez sur "save profile" ... puis cliquez sur "suivant"

Voilà c'est terminé et admirez le résultat!  

Ps : on peut retoucher le profil sans le recommencer en relancant le tout et en choississant à l'étape4 votre "nom de profil" au lieu de "New profile"

Joseph


----------



## puffade (15 Mars 2005)

Désolé d'insister mais ça ne donne pas de bons résultats chez moi (beaucoup trop de rouge)...


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mars 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> Désolé d'insister mais ça ne donne pas de bons résultats chez moi (beaucoup trop de rouge)...


Tu as suivi à la lettre la procédure? ... et dans toutes ses étapes?
Tentons encore ceci ... à l'étape "White Balance" (balance des blancs) essaye de corriger la dominante 
Si après cela rien ne se corrige c'est à mon avis tu as un problème de carte video ou de connectique entre celle-ci et ton écran.
Je crains que le spectre du SAV ne se profile à l'horizon  :rose:


----------



## RainMan (15 Mars 2005)

Pour moi, tout roule ! Merci pour avoir si clairement décrit les étapes à suivre. Juste un truc, 2.6 pour le gamma curve, c'est pas terrible comme résutat, trop sombre.


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mars 2005)

RainMan a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, tout roule ! Merci pour avoir si clairement décrit les étapes à suivre. Juste un truc, 2.6 pour le gamma curve, c'est pas terrible comme résutat, trop sombre.


Tu as raison .. question d'appréciation ... à chacun son réglage suivant ses goûts ... poo groove .. c'est le résultat d'ensemble qui compte ... et là il y a des résultats concrets!


----------



## ThiGre (15 Mars 2005)

RainMan a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, tout roule ! Merci pour avoir si clairement décrit les étapes à suivre. Juste un truc, 2.6 pour le gamma curve, c'est pas terrible comme résutat, trop sombre.




Idem pour moi, le 2.6 est un peu "dur", par contre il n'y a pas de définition d'écran de PowerBook 17", est-ce un problème d'utiliser celle du 15" DVI ?


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mars 2005)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Idem pour moi, le 2.6 est un peu "dur", par contre il n'y a pas de définition d'écran de PowerBook 17", est-ce un problème d'utiliser celle du 15" DVI ?


Non aucune influence remarquée ... c'est ok


----------



## cedricX (9 Mai 2005)

Merci pour ce post.

J'ai calibré l'écran de mon iBook 12'' 1Ghz et les couleurs sont VRAIMENT meilleurs. Ma femme m'a toujours dit que les couleurs étaient "dévalées", "pâles". Maintenant c'est impeccable 

Petite question: ne sachant pas quoi prendre comme modèle de mac dans la dernière étape, j'ai pris la première option sRGB standard. Ca a l'air très bien comme ça mais aurais-je mieux faire de choisir un modèle, et si oui lequel (la liste ne contient que des vieux modèles).


----------



## GrandGibus (10 Mai 2005)

Désolé de jouer les trouble-fêtes... et je ne prétends pas que la manipulation citée ne permette pas de _travailler_ le profile... mais c'est tout sauf une calibration !

Une _vraie_ calibration s'effectue avec unspectrocolorimètre qu'on colle à l'écran et qui mesure les ondes spectrales émises par l'écran pour une couleur donnée... permettant ainsi de mesurer la différence entre une onde théorique d'une couleur et celle produite par l'écran.

C'est en faisant afficher un ensemble de couleurs par l'écran que le spectro mesure les corrections à apporter. On obtient ainsi un _profil_. 

Il y a des profils de sortie (écran, imprimante) et des profils d'entrée (scanner)...

Le sRGB est un profil standard (neutre).



ceci dit, c'est une bonne manip pour ceux qui trouvent leur rendu trop pâle


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Mai 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de jouer les trouble-fêtes... et je ne prétends pas que la manipulation citée ne permette pas de _travailler_ le profile... mais c'est tout sauf une calibration !
> 
> Une _vraie_ calibration s'effectue avec unspectrocolorimètre qu'on colle à l'écran et qui mesure les ondes spectrales émises par l'écran pour une couleur donnée... permettant ainsi de mesurer la différence entre une onde théorique d'une couleur et celle produite par l'écran.
> 
> ...


100% d'accord avec toi ... j'aurais dû intituler le post "améliorez le rendu ..... "


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Mai 2005)

cedricX a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ce post.
> 
> J'ai calibré l'écran de mon iBook 12'' 1Ghz et les couleurs sont VRAIMENT meilleurs. Ma femme m'a toujours dit que les couleurs étaient "dévalées", "pâles". Maintenant c'est impeccable
> 
> Petite question: ne sachant pas quoi prendre comme modèle de mac dans la dernière étape, j'ai pris la première option sRGB standard. Ca a l'air très bien comme ça mais aurais-je mieux faire de choisir un modèle, et si oui lequel (la liste ne contient que des vieux modèles).


J'en ai essayé toute une série et il n'y a pas de différences ... donc tu peux conserver le tien
Seul le rendu final obtenu compte finallement


----------



## cedricX (10 Mai 2005)

Bon et bien ok moi je ne touche plus à rien alors maintenant que c'est bon.

Evidemment je suis bien conscient qu'il y a des méthodes professionnelles (et onéreuses j'imagine) pour calibrer correctement un écran. En ce qui me concerne je vois une très nette amélioration avec la méthode décrite ici et ça me suffit amplement.


----------



## cameleone (12 Mai 2005)

Je viens de calibrer l'écran de mon iBook. Résultat : de très belles couleurs, en revanche les polices semblent fortement dégradées...    Même en choisissant un lissage élevé, le tracé reste irrégulier.


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mai 2005)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mai 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de calibrer l'écran de mon iBook. Résultat : de très belles couleurs, en revanche les polices semblent fortement dégradées...    Même en choisissant un lissage élevé, le tracé reste irrégulier.


je n'ai pas ce genre de problème chez moi .. le rendu de la police n'a pas changé ... bizzare
Tu n'aurais pas poussé trop fort ta luminosité ou ton gamma curve (étape 11)?
sur quelle valeur est réglé "désactiver le lissage ..... " dans préférences systèmes?


----------



## cameleone (15 Mai 2005)

Oui, j'ai peut-être un peu poussé la luminosité (100 = maximum...) ; le gamma curve est à 2, et la désactivation du lissage est réglée pour des polices inférieures ou égales à 4 (valeur la plus petite)...


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mai 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai peut-être un peu poussé la luminosité (100 = maximum...) ; le gamma curve est à 2, et la désactivation du lissage est réglée pour des polices inférieures ou égales à 4 (valeur la plus petite)...


refait la manip avec la luminosité 50% et reste à 2 ...
Tu as bien suivi toutes les étapes?


----------



## cameleone (15 Mai 2005)

Oui, j'ai bien suivi toutes les étapes...   
Je vais essayer en réduisant la luminosité...


----------



## cedricX (16 Mai 2005)

En ce qui me concerne j'ai réglé la luminosité au maximum le temps de faire les réglages et le rendu des polices n'a pas changé...

Je viens de vérifier en basculant entre le profil original et celui qui j'ai créé et il n'y a aucune différence de netteté ou autre (à part les couleurs évidemment).


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Mai 2005)

cedricX a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne j'ai réglé la luminosité au maximum le temps de faire les réglages et le rendu des polices n'a pas changé...
> 
> Je viens de vérifier en basculant entre le profil original et celui qui j'ai créé et il n'y a aucune différence de netteté ou autre (à part les couleurs évidemment).


Tu es dans le même cas que moi .... curieux que chez Cameleone cela influance sur le rendu des polices?
Il devrait essayer de basculer entre les 2 config pour voir s'il y a réellement différence


----------



## cameleone (19 Mai 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es dans le même cas que moi .... curieux que chez Cameleone cela influance sur le rendu des polices?
> Il devrait essayer de basculer entre les 2 config pour voir s'il y a réellement différence


Bennnn...   A vrai dire, je ne sais plus trop que penser ! J'ai effectivement basculé entre les deux config., et la différence n'est pas flagrante. Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le rendu apparaît davantage avec une luminosité un peu poussée. C'est de toute façon très subjectif, et je n'arrive pas moi-même à me rendre bien compte. 
A la limite, il faudrait pouvoir comparer avec deux iBooks côte à côte...


----------



## Ptit-beignet (19 Mai 2005)

De mon coté (iBook 12'), ca donne un tres bon resultat: couleurs chaudes, ca en ferait presque un bon écran  
Par contre j'ai aps fait la derniere étape, j'ai laissé sur "mac standart" et je suis pas allé vers 2.6 "windows PC" sinon c'etait trop moche 
Merci pour ton petit tuto.


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Mai 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> De mon coté (iBook 12'), ca donne un tres bon resultat: couleurs chaudes, ca en ferait presque un bon écran
> Par contre j'ai aps fait la derniere étape, j'ai laissé sur "mac standart" et je suis pas allé vers 2.6 "windows PC" sinon c'etait trop moche
> Merci pour ton petit tuto.


Exactement de ton avis ... un écran comme il meritait d'avoir.
Pour la dernière étape chacun peut bien sûr adopter le réglage qui lui sied le mieux
Merci pour ton coup de boule


----------



## Fred'X (14 Juin 2005)

Pas mieux (merci daffy).
Je ne vois qu'un écran noir au moment où je devrais voir un damier.
Ce qui est curieux c'est que je vois parfaitement le curseur à droite, tout comme le damier-exemple apparaît correctement (de même que l'ellipse-exemple).

Si quelqu'un a une idée (je poste le lien vers l'autre thread, ça évite le multi-post) merci par avance.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=83216

Ce qui est assez curieux, c'est qu'au contraire les couleurs de Safari sont très claires. Même les tests "noir" et "blanc" de l'étalonneur semblent corrects (par contre je n'ai pas de modification par les touches f14 et f15 sur mon clavier mac) mais je ne parviens pas à tester le reste.

C'est très parlant, cet effet sombre, lorsque je regarde un film, par exemple (divix ou dvd) ou que je joue à Warcraft III (enfin que je jouais).


----------



## puffade (15 Juin 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé moi aussi (merci pour le tuyau jo 6466..) et sur mon Powerbook 17 le résultat me parait pour l'instant trop sombre et ce même en gardant le calibrage Gamma Macintosh (1.8)..je vais quand même retenter le coup avec un environnement lumineux plus neutre autour peut être que ça va aider  ..



sur mon ibook 12", le logiciel supercal ne m'a jamais donné satisfaction. Effectivement, il y a un effet sombre qui rend ce calibrage totalement inexploitable à mon sens surtout quand on doit faire des conférences avec des images ou des vidéos. J'ai essayé de refaire les manips au moins une bonne quinzaine de fois, rien n'y fait, c'est toujours très moche dès que je visionne des photos ou des vidéos. Quelqu'un avait suggéré que ma carte vidéo était peut-être naze, et bien non elle fonctionne très bien et en fait cette calibration soi-disant miraculeuse ne m'a jamais donné satisfaction. ça peut éventuelement être le cas sur des fenêtres classiques de texte mais sans image. j'ai perdu beaucoup de temps avec ça pour en revenir à ma configuration initiale. Il y a un moment donné ou il faut arréter de perdre du temps surtout quand on a peu.


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Juin 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> sur mon ibook 12", le logiciel supercal ne m'a jamais donné satisfaction. Effectivement, il y a un effet sombre qui rend ce calibrage totalement inexploitable à mon sens surtout quand on doit faire des conférences avec des images ou des vidéos. J'ai essayé de refaire les manips au moins une bonne quinzaine de fois, rien n'y fait, c'est toujours très moche dès que je visionne des photos ou des vidéos. Quelqu'un avait suggéré que ma carte vidéo était peut-être naze, et bien non elle fonctionne très bien et en fait cette calibration soi-disant miraculeuse ne m'a jamais donné satisfaction. ça peut éventuelement être le cas sur des fenêtres classiques de texte mais sans image. j'ai perdu beaucoup de temps avec ça pour en revenir à ma configuration initiale. Il y a un moment donné ou il faut arréter de perdre du temps surtout quand on a peu.


Moi c'est le contraire ... si je reviens vers le règlage de base c'est trop pâle ...c'est excécrable  .. comme quoi perdre un peu de temps même si on en a peu peut en valoir vraiment la peine   
Selon moi y a quelque chose qui cloche dans la manière que tu utilises Supercal


----------



## puffade (16 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est le contraire ... si je reviens vers le règlage de base c'est trop pâle ...c'est excécrable  .. comme quoi perdre un peu de temps même si on en a peu peut en valoir vraiment la peine
> Selon moi y a quelque chose qui cloche dans la manière que tu utilises Supercal




C'est probable effectivement


----------



## bibyfok (27 Juin 2005)

EDIT: j'ai rien dit, merci


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Juillet 2005)

bof, c'est assez moche sur mon iBook


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> bof, c'est assez moche sur mon iBook


l'écran de l'ibook a ses limites que les autres modèles n'ont pas sans doute


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juillet 2005)

l'écran du PB 12" est le même. 

Je mes suis peut être planté, mais les couleurs étaient assez fades tirant vers le bleu


----------



## puffade (19 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> l'écran du PB 12" est le même.
> 
> Je mes suis peut être planté, mais les couleurs étaient assez fades tirant vers le bleu




Chez moi, sur mon ibook 12", ça n'a jamais donné de bons résultats. J'ai abandonné depuis belle lurette


----------



## meldon (19 Juillet 2005)

Ben moi j'ai tout fait comme précisé. C'était trop sombre, j'ai remis le gamma "normal" et c'est nettement mieux que l'origine (l'écran du PB15" était vraiment palot en comparaison).


----------



## puffade (19 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai tout fait comme précisé. C'était trop sombre, j'ai remis le gamma "normal" et c'est nettement mieux que l'origine (l'écran du PB15" était vraiment palot en comparaison).




c'est quoi gamma "normal"?


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai tout fait comme précisé. C'était trop sombre, j'ai remis le gamma "normal" et c'est nettement mieux que l'origine (l'écran du PB15" était vraiment palot en comparaison).


Le psot devrait être corrigé car effectivement le "gamma 2.6" est un peu sombre mais impossible de le corriger
J'ai fait comme toi    
Celui qui ne constate pas une amélioration ne fait certainement pas les manip convenablement car le simple fait de basculer instantanément entre la config originale et la config supercal montre indubitablement la difference en faveur de la 2eme


----------



## meldon (20 Juillet 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi gamma "normal"?



Je crois que c'est 1.8.... mais bon y a un dessin très explicite au dessus de la jauge.


----------



## Mickjagger (21 Juillet 2005)

Ouhla, c'est bizarre qu'il propose un gamma 2.6 ce soft, alors que le gamma mac "historique" etait de 1.8 et le gamma le plus répandu actuellement est le gamma 2.2 de windows.... (donc si on fait du webdesign, il vaut mieux se caler sur ce dernier pour éviter de voir ses images travaillées sur un mac paraitre beaucoup plus sombres une fois visionnées sur un PC).


----------



## puffade (21 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le psot devrait être corrigé car effectivement le "gamma 2.6" est un peu sombre mais impossible de le corriger
> J'ai fait comme toi
> Celui qui ne constate pas une amélioration ne fait certainement pas les manip convenablement car le simple fait de basculer instantanément entre la config originale et la config supercal montre indubitablement la difference en faveur de la 2eme




Encore une fois et la dernière. Tout dépend de ce que l'on veut faire. Pour améliorer l'ambiance du bureau et de l'environnement de travail sur des docs sans image ça peut aller. En ce qui concerne l'affichage de photos (professionnelles intrabuccales en ce qui me concerne), le résultat est totalement inexploitable.


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Juillet 2005)

Depuis que j'ai utilisé ce logiciel, il m'est impossible de calibrer par MacOS (colorsync), c'est de la m****  

Une solution à me proposer?


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que j'ai utilisé ce logiciel, il m'est impossible de calibrer par MacOS (colorsync), c'est de la m****
> 
> Une solution à me proposer?


Pas de panique ... je vois pas où est le problème

"Préférences"+"moniteur"+"couleur"   et tu reviens quand tu veux aux réglages de base fades de ton mac
4 propositions offertes : profil srvb ou profil generique RVB ou ecran à cristaux liquides et le nouveau profil que tu as crée avec supercal
Tu cliques sur celui qui te convient le mieux

Si tu veux supprimer le profil créé par supercal il suffit de le supprimer de "bibliotheque"+"colorsync"+"profiles"


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de panique ... je vois pas où est le problème
> 
> "Préférences"+"moniteur"+"couleur"   et tu reviens quand tu veux aux réglages de base fades de ton mac
> 4 propositions offertes : profil srvb ou profil generique RVB ou ecran à cristaux liquides et le nouveau profil que tu as crée avec supercal
> ...


Quand je vais là, j'ai le droit à BOING! à chaque fois que je veux changer le profil, je n'ai plus le profil écran à cristaux liquides

et il m'est impossible de lancer un étalonnage, j'ai le droit immédiatement à un message d'erreur:
 Etalonnage de l'écran impossible
 Le profil d'origine de ce moniteur est introuvable.


----------



## puffade (29 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vais là, j'ai le droit à BOING! à chaque fois que je veux changer le profil, je n'ai plus le profil écran à cristaux liquides
> 
> et il m'est impossible de lancer un étalonnage, j'ai le droit immédiatement à un message d'erreur:
> Etalonnage de l'écran impossible
> Le profil d'origine de ce moniteur est introuvable.




Et voilà une nouvelle raison valable d'abandonner supercal..À quand la prochaine embrouille...


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Juillet 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà une nouvelle raison valable d'abandonner supercal..À quand la prochaine embrouille...


Eh les gars je tiens à mettre les choses au clair .. je ne suis pas financièrement interessé par l'usage ou pas de Supercal
Je n'en suis pas le concepteur,ni un de ses vendeurs .... je constate simplement que sur mon petit PB12" et sur mon ImacG5 cela fonctionne très bien et que je n'ai pas le problème rencontré par Etudiant69 qui semble tout à fait étonnant.
Ce n'est pas le premier logiciel qui pose des problèmes chez certains et pas chez d'autres ... c'est bien connu.

Bon .. fait une recherche sur tout ton disque après une fichier portant le nom de "Generic RGB Profile.icc" si tu le trouves copie-le à nouveau dans le répertoire que je t'ai cité et dis-moi si tout refonctionne


----------



## cedricX (30 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vais là, j'ai le droit à BOING! à chaque fois que je veux changer le profil, je n'ai plus le profil écran à cristaux liquides
> 
> et il m'est impossible de lancer un étalonnage, j'ai le droit immédiatement à un message d'erreur:
> Etalonnage de l'écran impossible
> Le profil d'origine de ce moniteur est introuvable.




J'ai ce même problème lorsque j'ouvre plusieurs sessions utilisateurs en même temps. A part redémarrer (ou se déconnecter peut-être) je ne vois rien à faire.

Et il est évident que ça n'a aucun rapport avec l'utilisation de supercal...


----------



## hugoboss24 (30 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Eh les gars je tiens à mettre les choses au clair .. je ne suis pas financièrement interessé par l'usage ou pas de Supercal
> Je n'en suis pas le concepteur,ni un de ses vendeurs .... je constate simplement que sur mon petit PB12" et sur mon ImacG5 cela fonctionne très bien et que je n'ai pas le problème rencontré par Etudiant69 qui semble tout à fait étonnant.
> Ce n'est pas le premier logiciel qui pose des problèmes chez certains et pas chez d'autres ... c'est bien connu.
> 
> Bon .. fait une recherche sur tout ton disque après une fichier portant le nom de "Generic RGB Profile.icc" si tu le trouves copie-le à nouveau dans le répertoire que je t'ai cité et dis-moi si tout refonctionne




Pour soutenir jo_6466, je tiens a dire que sur mon imac g5 Supercal m'a vraiment rendu service !!! D'ailleurs j'ai essayer recement de revenir a l'ancien profile (ce qui marche <....   ) est je n'y arrive pas tellemnt il est pale et mal configuré ....
Alors MERCI SUPERCAL ET JO_6466 !!!!


----------



## Mulholland Max (15 Août 2005)

J'ai essayé ce shareware est il est vraiment parfait pour calibrer correctement son écran. Ceux qui ne sont pas convaincus ont peut être passé un peu trop vite l'étape 9, qui me semble la plus importante. Il ne faut pas hésiter à faire plus de 10 mesures, notamment dans la zone basse (teintes foncées).
J'obtiens de très bon résultats pour l'écran de mon powerbook, certes pas aussi bons que mon écran CRT NEC (dû au manque évident de chaleur de quasiment tous les écrans LCD), mais ca reste tout de même plus que correct point de vue justesse des couleurs.


----------



## vincmyl (15 Août 2005)

Et colorsync la dedans?


----------

